# Filtration on my 300 gallon?



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

I guess I'm thinking of a couple 350 Magnum's and a fluidized sand bed or 2. Any other suggestions. I don't really want to plumb a sump in.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wet/dry ........Or a ton of cannisters and some top water filters and maybe a hang on or too ...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Wet/dry with a large sump would be the best.

I assume the tank has overflows?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

definatly go with a wet/dry. of course, get the biggest possiblle sump u can.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

If he could fit 6 ac 500's...........wouldnt that be adequate?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If money plays no role, I'd either get 2 Eheim 2260 canisters or one Eheim 2260 and a wet/dry filter.
And added to that a couple of internal filters for extra mechanical filtration.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

eheim 2260 canisters are beasts, i have one. its a monster, like as big as a 5g bucket. but id just go with 2 diy wet/dry's, you can make one for less than $150, check the diy sump link in my sig


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

I did alot of research and am going with 2 Eheim 2250's and possibly a fluidized bed. Turns out the wet/drys don't work as well on the fresh. Salt is another story as the dissolved O2 is lower and it is better to get the air/surface contact. There's plenty of O2 in freshwater and with 15 liters of substrate IN EACH filter, there will be plenty of bio and mechanical filtration. Plus I won't have to worry about the overflow noise, pump noise, pump heat, plumbing, spills etc. Thanks alot for all the advice!


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck with your new tank....Send pictures when you get it set up


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

btw, my eheim 2260 said it holds 18l of media, i gues thats not wiht the plates and all which are necessary. 15l. of media fit in my 2260 perfectly. so if i were you, id buy 25l of media, vs 30l. it wont all fit,


----------

